
Schumer calls on FDA to regulate ‘snortable chocolate’ - rhapsodic
https://apnews.com/8d47da9091de4baeb72bbbe91734b879/Schumer-calls-on-FDA-to-regulate-%27snortable-chocolate
======
DrScump
He should be as successful as he was in his campaign against children's
cereals... meaning, not at all.

But, it keeps him in the media during the recess.

------
codeblooded
Seriously? People are snorting chocolate? That's just weird.

